# [Aporte] Transmisor FM 1W no tune



## DavidGuetta (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola! Este es un diseño sencillo y pensado en el uso de componentes de facil adquisición. No usa trimmers para el ajuste de antena. Las bobinas se detallan en el esquema adjunto.



Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 2, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte. Dos preguntas:

1) Está probado y funcionando el proyecto?
2) Alguna sugerencia de diseño de circuito impreso...?

Estaría bueno que publiques unas fotos del circuito echo realidad...

Saludos.

PS: Si el esquemático lo hiciste vos, de dónde sacaste los datos y/o sugerencias de proyecto?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola! El proyecto tiene asegurado su funcionamiento, aunque yo todavia no lo he echo porque no me llegan los componentes aun (tengo el 2N3866 y los BF199). El circuito impreso lo hare con el metodo ''pentel''... no tengo previsto hacer un PCB.

En cuanto al diseño, el oscilador es un diseño mío, y los amplificadores fueron obtenidos sus esquemas a partir de una cerigrafia de un transmisor. Las sugerencias de las bobinas son conocimientos que pongo en practica en el transmisor.


----------



## ugt (Ago 22, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Hola! Este es un diseño sencillo y pensado en el uso de componentes de facil adquisición. No usa trimmers para el ajuste de antena. Las bobinas se detallan en el esquema adjunto.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
se ve bien he!!!!! Siempre me han gustado los circuitos hechos a mano eso habla bien del electrónico en general se demuestra sabiduría y meditación en lo que se hace en el papel saludos mumish13


----------



## msc1024 (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola mumish13 muy buen aporte ...

En el diagrama del oscilador dice que su salida son 10mW, pero yo tengo el diagrama del TX200 y lo edite con el paint y le quite el lado del amplificador y solo deje la parte del oscilador, mi pregunta es...?

En realidad le puse el escrito en la imagen "Salida de RadioFrecuencia, aproximado a 10mW como referencia... 

¿Puedo obtener los 10mw con ese oscilador realmente?


Saludos...

Tambien si con ese voltaje de 9v obtendria los 10mW o lo incrementaria a 12v...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 23, 2011)

De hecho SI los puedes obtener. Es una potencia muy usual en este tipo de osciladores. No se me habia ocurrido usar ese oscilador...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 1, 2011)

Circuitos osciladores de este tipo entregan entre 10 y 50 mW de potencia. Hay módulos amplificadores de potencia o "híbridos" de los que se usan en CATV, que pueden fácilmente entregar 1 vatio de salida con solo la potencia que entregaría el oscilador aquí descripto. Si pueden obtener uno de estos  componentes, podrán ensayar y simplificar la puesta a punto del transmisor, de hecho he armado algunos para salir del paso cuando se daña algún PLL, y me han dado muy buen resultado. Ahi les dejo la inquietud

A la izquierda de la fotografía esta armado un oscilador que entrega algo asi como 50mW, las bobinas de la derecha forman un sencillo filtro pasabajos para eliminar armónicos producidos por el oscilador. Los híbridos trabajan desde 40 a 400MHz y mas según la referencia.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Buena idea van der ziel, igual he estado pensando en usar hibridos de ese tipo. Tendria que ''pedir'' una vieja caja amplificadora a alguna operadora de cable de mi ciudad, a ver si tienen alguna en desuso y desde donde pueda sacar los hibridos desde su interior (que suelen tener un par).

Una consulta, el hibrido que sale en la foto es precisamente para CATV?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 2, 2011)

Si es para CATV, aunque puedes usar otras referencias, pero en cuanto tengas alguno de ellos a mano, seria bueno consultar su datasheet, pues por lo general cada referencia tiene especificaciones de ganancia diferente. En este caso la ganancia esta cerca a 15dB y me producía 1,25 vatios de salida.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Que bien... muy buena idea. Cuando pueda lo intento.


----------



## nanchoxl (Sep 2, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Hola! Este es un diseño sencillo y pensado en el uso de componentes de facil adquisición. No usa trimmers para el ajuste de antena. Las bobinas se detallan en el esquema adjunto.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



hola!!!!!!!!!!!!

# oye que alcance +/- tendria es transmisor en campo abierto

# q´calibre debe tener el alambre de las bobinas y sus espiras van juntas o deben de llevar alguna separacion

#puedo alimentar el circuito con 12v sin perder mucha potencia

# podria reemplazar el tanque por un oscilador de cuarzo, o mejor calibro la bobina o el capacitor para los 70MHz.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 3, 2011)

1.- El alcance en campo abierto es de 2-5 km.
2.- Un alambre de 1mm de grosor es suficiente.
3.- Con 12V es posible que el oscilador y pre amp anden bien, pero lo que es el 2N3866... lo dudo mucho, ya que este funciona a 24-28V. Caso contrario al 2N4427 que es un transistor de 12V y 1W, con ese no tendras problemas. 
4.- No. Mejor calibra la bobina, y agregale una vuelta (o dos) extra, hasta que leas la frecuencia por los 70 MHz.

Saludos


----------



## nanchoxl (Sep 9, 2011)

oye no he logrado conseguir los transistores no hay forma de reemplazarlos
tambien tengo problemas con los choques   y en el oscilador un capacitor (4,7 uF) es electrolitico o ceramico?? a y reemplace en la salida el capacitor de 68 pF x uno de 71 pF tendre problemas con este.
espero me puedas ayudar y de antemano gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 10, 2011)

Si obtienes el 2N2219, tambien puede ser util. El C de 68 pF si lo puedes reemplazar, no creo que vaya a hacer efectos catastroficos jaja... y en cuanto al C de 4,7uF, este es electrolitico.


----------



## nanchoxl (Sep 10, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Si obtienes el 2N2219, tambien puede ser util. El C de 68 pF si lo puedes reemplazar, no creo que vaya a hacer efectos catastroficos jaja... y en cuanto al C de 4,7uF, este es electrolitico.



los 2N2219 para reemplazar Q3  o para todos ??......  y gracias por las otras aclaraciones.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Solo para reemplazar Q3.

Saludos


----------



## nanchoxl (Sep 20, 2011)

hey amigo tengo problemas para conseguir los choques..... que otras opciones hay????
o debo de seguir buscando..... con que otro nombre se les conoce????


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 21, 2011)

Intenta probar con una bobina de nucleo de aire de 5 espiras y 5mm de diámetro. El alambre puede ser de 1mm de grosor mas o menos...

Saludos


----------



## Stetison Pedro (Dic 31, 2011)

Hola,


 ¿Cuál es el valor de las bobinas (en nanohenrys)?



Saludos.


----------



## nanchoxl (Ene 12, 2012)

si no estoy mal serian unos 10´000 nano..... " chokes de 10uH"  bueno eso creo

L1 depende de vos mas o menos unos 100 nH
L2 como de 84nH
L3 de 115 a 146 nH

espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## SuperLogico (Nov 17, 2012)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Circuitos osciladores de este tipo entregan entre 10 y 50 mW de potencia. Hay módulos amplificadores de potencia o "híbridos" de los que se usan en CATV, que pueden fácilmente entregar 1 vatio de salida con solo la potencia que entregaría el oscilador aquí descripto. Si pueden obtener uno de estos  componentes, podrán ensayar y simplificar la puesta a punto del transmisor, de hecho he armado algunos para salir del paso cuando se daña algún PLL, y me han dado muy buen resultado. Ahi les dejo la inquietud
> 
> A la izquierda de la fotografía esta armado un oscilador que entrega algo asi como 50mW, las bobinas de la derecha forman un sencillo filtro pasabajos para eliminar armónicos producidos por el oscilador. Los híbridos trabajan desde 40 a 400MHz y mas según la referencia.



Hola a todos, dime Van der Ziel tienes el circuito para armar? con la configuracion del modulo hibrido tengo un par de un viejo amplificador catv desde ya *gracias *y *saludos*


----------



## medinacruzz (Dic 7, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> 1.- El alcance en campo abierto es de 2-5 km.
> 2.- Un alambre de 1mm de grosor es suficiente.
> 3.- Con 12V es posible que el oscilador y pre amp anden bien, pero lo que es el 2N3866... lo dudo mucho, ya que este funciona a 24-28V. Caso contrario al 2N4427 que es un transistor de 12V y 1W, con ese no tendras problemas.
> 4.- No. Mejor calibra la bobina, y agregale una vuelta (o dos) extra, hasta que leas la frecuencia por los 70 MHz.
> ...



yo probe a aser ese ampli y si podemos ber el capasitor de acople esta muy bien pero para mi que las R que una ba dela B al positivo y la otra de la B a masa esta un poco como mal diria yo yo en mi caso use una de 27k nada mas de la base al positivo


----------



## carlosjhbsdchb (Ago 3, 2016)

yo hice este en base al diseño de mumish13, pero no tiene mas de unos 20 metros de alcance, alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 3, 2016)

carlosjhbsdchb dijo:


> yo hice este en base al diseño de mumish13, pero no tiene mas de unos 20 metros de alcance, alguien puede ayudarme?



Hola, ese diseño se podría pulir un poquito. Es algo antiguo, pero debería funcionar. Eso sí, esa imagen que adjuntas no la modifiqué yo y tal cual como está jamás dara 1 Watt.

Tienes alguna foto donde se pueda ver el desarrollo práctico del circuito?


----------



## carlosjhbsdchb (Ago 8, 2016)

yo estoy usando un 2n4427 con el circuito descrito en la revista resistor


----------

